# General > Music >  Paolo Nutini - new single

## 98elite

Heard this on Clyde 1 this afternoon while heading home, I really like it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SW5iK...eature=related

----------


## wifie

Like that - thanks for posting.

----------


## Liz

I have just 'discovered' Paolo Nutini and think he is great!

I saw him  at Glastonbury on the TV and didn't actually realise he was Scottish.

Have just purchased a double CD and looking forward to listening to it. :Grin:

----------


## wifie

You won't regret it liz!   :Grin:

----------


## Nvidi4

I've recently bought his CDs and think he's brilliant!  ::  Check out some of his covers on youtube........Caledonia's good and I love the one called Looking for the Dolphins in the sea............*sigh*  ::

----------


## wifie

Aaaaaaaaw played that - it is lovely - thanks for recommending!   :Smile:

----------


## butterfly

Have to agree he is very good.I love all his songs.

----------


## Metalattakk

He's no more than a Chris De Burgh for the 21st century. Turgid, emotionless, pop pap. IMO.

Any of you swooning ladies care to explain exactly _why_ you like his music? What is it that makes it good?

(Answers of "it's nice" or "it has a good beat" will be summarily ignored.  :Wink: )

----------


## wifie

Well I am summarily gonna ignore yer pap post!  Musically I like what I like - from modern to down right owld!  If it lights my candle or floats my boat I will say so and listen so.

----------


## Metalattakk

Wifie, I'm not saying you shouldn't listen to what you like. I'm just asking you (and anyone else) to justify _why_ they like it.

What's so good about it?

----------


## wifie

I like what he chooses to sing - I like the solitary geetar sometimes - I like his voice (although the lisp is kinda worryin me).

----------


## Metalattakk

I myself am a fan of the solo acoustic guitar backing. Nothing against it if it's done well.

You say you like his voice. Why do you like it?

----------


## wifie

Hell what is this 20 questions?  Like I said not keen on the apparent lisp these days - just has a bit of feeling - mibbe slightly unusual.

----------


## wifie

Turnin tables Metal - why the Chris de Burgh ref?

----------


## Tinkerbell09

Everybody has different opinions.. Some things are best left unsaid...  :: 

I like him. Hes a fab singer, got great tunes and some good lyrics goin on!  :Grin: 

Was one of his songs "Caledonia" that was played at one of my close friends funeral. Think its one of his best ones!

----------


## Metalattakk

> Hell what is this 20 questions?


Hell, maybe!  :Grin:  I just am very analytical when it comes to music. I analyse the stuff I listen to and can justify to anyone why I like a particular piece of music.

Maybe I'm just a music geek, but I just can't understand people who say they like a certain song, but can't tell me why.




> Like I said not keen on the apparent lisp these days - just has a bit of feeling - mibbe slightly unusual.


Not a big fan of his voice to be honest -  it does nothing for me and I don't get the 'feeling' that you seem to. His songwriting seems to lack musical tension, as well as being slightly on the introverted side. Maybe that's his style but if it is, he'll not last the test of time.

Not fussed about the lisp, though it does add some individuality. Certainly not in the same way as Alison Krauss' lisp does though...  :Wink:

----------


## Tinkerbell09

> it does nothing for me and I don't get the 'feeling' that you seem to. His songwriting seems to lack musical tension, as well as being slightly on the introverted side. Maybe that's his style but if it is, he'll not last the test of time.


 
If you cant say anything nice. Dont say anything atall  ::

----------


## Metalattakk

> Turnin tables Metal - why the Chris de Burgh ref?


Why not? '80s wishy-washy pop pap, liked only by girls and old wifies women. Same as....

----------


## wifie

> Why not? '80s wishy-washy pop pap, liked only by girls and old wifies women. Same as....


Gonna ignore that  ::   Nothin like C de B - yer clutchin at straws mate!

----------


## Metalattakk

> Gonna ignore that   Nothin like C de B - yer clutchin at straws mate!


Again, justify why you think Chris De Burgh/Paolo Nutini _isn't_ wishy-washy pop pap? Come on, analyse it, think about it, ask yourself _why_ you like it!

----------


## butterfly

[quote=Metalattakk;568557] I'm just asking you (and anyone else) to justify _why_ they like it.


Why should anyone justify their preference to you?!

----------


## Metalattakk

> Why should anyone justify their preference to you?!


Because I'm asking nicely.  :Wink: 

More importantly, I want people to think about it and justify it to themselves, before they even contemplate telling me.  :Smile:

----------


## wifie

Metal I never justify anything I like!  Don't have to!  Chris de Burgh is inclined to be slimey and canna sing - quite like some of his lyrics and therefore songs tho.  Paulo is Paulo and I like him and I think he can sing.

----------


## wifie

> More importantly, I want people to think about it and justify it to themselves, before they even contemplate telling me.


Och heck now ye really are gettin a bit above yersel!

----------


## Metalattakk

> Metal I never justify anything I like! Don't have to!


Not even to yourself?  :: 




> Paulo is Paulo and I like him and I think he can sing.


See, that comment makes me think that you like _him_ more than you like his  music.

----------


## Tinkerbell09

Why why why!!!!

We all have our differences and likes and dislikes...
We dont need to explain ourselves to anyone!

----------


## Metalattakk

> Why why why!!!!
> 
> We all have our differences and likes and dislikes...
> We dont need to explain ourselves to anyone!


Of course not. I'm not _demanding_ anybody does anything. If you want to contribute to the discussion, feel free to join in.

If not, keep your whining to yourself.

----------


## wifie

> Not even to yourself? 
> See, that comment makes me think that you like _him_ more than you like his  music.



I don't have to justify anything to myself - I do what I do!

 ::   OK so what kind of desparate owld wifie are you makin me out to be now?  Most music I like I have heard it long before I saw the person or group or heard them interviewed or whatever so sorry but you ain't gonna get me on that one!  I said "Paulo is Paulo" meanin that he ain't C de B!  I am not gonna enter into any more *banter* as yer just gettin yer early doors "reel 'em in" fix Metal.  Wifie has left the building!   :Wink:

----------


## Tinkerbell09

I think you'll find big man, that i am no dog! So keep your sarcastic comments to yourself and let everyone disguss why they like his music without having to go into a deep conversation about why this and why that! sheesh!

----------


## Metalattakk

> I don't have to justify anything to myself - I do what I do!
> 
>   OK so what kind of desparate owld wifie are you makin me out to be now?


Qui, moi? Non, non. Zut alors!!




> Most music I like I have heard it long before I saw the person or group or heard them interviewed or whatever so sorry but you ain't gonna get me on that one!  I said "Paulo is Paulo" meanin that he ain't C de B!  I am not gonna enter into any more *banter* as yer just gettin yer early doors "reel 'em in" fix Metal.


Ah now, that's unfair. Just trying to liven up the debate and introduce new elements to the way people think about the music they like.




> Wifie has left the building!


Is this the right time for a "Uh-huh..."?  :Grin:

----------


## Metalattakk

> I think you'll find big man, that i am no dog!


Who on earth said you were a 'dog'? Where do you people get this stuff from?




> and let everyone disguss why they like his music


For crying out loud, this is what I've been trying to do. Is comprehension beyond you?

----------


## wifie

> Qui, moi? Non, non. Zut alors!!
> 
> Ah now, that's unfair. Just trying to liven up the debate and introduce new elements to the way people think about the music they like.
> 
> Is this the right time for a "Uh-huh..."?


PMSL what's yer name, "creamola"?

Don't lie to me - seen too many of yer posts!  :: 

Anytime is a good time for "Uh-huh" hehe!

(Aye I hung around the back door long enough to see what you replied   :: )

----------


## Tinkerbell09

> Who on earth said you were a 'dog'? Where do you people get this stuff from?
> 
> For crying out loud, this is what I've been trying to do. Is comprehension beyond you?


 
Dogs "whine" not people. Im just stripping things right down like youve done with this WHOLE thread.

----------


## Metalattakk

> PMSL what's yer name, "creamola"?


Not on this site. Or any other. But certain pennies are beginning to drop.




> Don't lie to me - seen too many of yer posts!


I've never posted a lie on these boards. Prove me wrong.  :Wink: 




> (Aye I hung around the back door long enough to see what you replied  )


As I knew you would. Not that it matters much, right enough.

----------


## Metalattakk

> Dogs "whine" not people.


You must be new. Welcome to the internets.




> Im just stripping things right down like youve done with this WHOLE thread.


Nope, you're trying to reduce this to a slanging match. Get back to the point or desist.

----------


## Tinkerbell09

> You must be new. Welcome to the internets.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, you're trying to reduce this to a slanging match. Get back to the point or desist.


 
*Internet

"Get back to the point or desist" im old enough to not be told what to do, thanks.

And as iv'e already said. I like him. Hes a fab singer, got great tunes and some good lyrics goin on! Sings with feeling in his music  :Smile:

----------


## wifie

> As I knew you would. Not that it matters much, right enough.


Man alive - now yer insinuating that I am from Sneckie!   ::

----------


## Metalattakk

ROFL. I cannae stop from reading that wi' a Inversneck accent now! It wis unintentional, honest guv'!  ::

----------


## butterfly

> Because I'm asking nicely. 
> 
> More importantly, I want people to think about it and justify it to themselves, before they even contemplate telling me.


 
I like what i like.I dont feel the need to justify it to you or anyone else no matter how much they feel the need to know .As long as i like it then it's ok by me!

----------


## Kenneth

> Wifie, I'm not saying you shouldn't listen to what you like. I'm just asking you (and anyone else) to justify _why_ they like it.
> 
> What's so good about it?


 
I think its quite hard to define why you like a sometimes like a song, its like why you like a picture or an image, or a design. Sometimes it transcends reasons. Why do I like the Doves? Why do  Because I like the way they sound. I sometimes find myself humming tunes to artists i dont like. Sometimes they are just catchy! I think taste in music cant always be described logically sometimes what you've been brought upto like, sometimes its just you have developed your own certain tastes!

----------


## buggyracer

i like his music, the fact hes scottish helps also  :Smile: 

one of the few artists who sounds the same live as he does recorded, make of that what you want  :Wink:

----------


## Nvidi4

Why do you have to justify why you like or dislike something????????? This question is to MA! If it touches your soul {which it does mine, I'm talking about Paola Nutini} why would you have the need to question as to why you like it  ::  You like it it's simple, no need to dissect it and question it etc brings to mind a song by Olivia Newton John.........the lyrics are "I can sing one song you can sing another , there is no wrong song each of us has to choose the right way home dont let anything get in the way of LOVE!!!!! There's your answer MA.......LOVE!!!!! Everyone has a different soul note and some of us obviously resonate with Paolo....so I think the answer must be LOVE!!!  

Just been thinking as to why I like Paolo Nutini and his music ....... Paolo and his music makes me feel happy as he is a happy soul........and if it makes you feel good it can't be bad.........so couple the LOVE and the HAPPY and youve got music for the soul!!!!!  ::

----------


## loganbiffy

I don't like his music what so ever, but I certainly don't feel the need to justify why I don't like it.
It's just very bland that's all.

I also don't buy into the whole "the fact he is Scottish helps" mentality. Travis are Scottish and I can't stand them.  :Wink:

----------


## Metalattakk

> Why do you have to justify why you like or dislike something?????????


You don't. Where did I say you had to?




> I don't like his music what so ever, but I certainly don't feel the need to justify why I don't like it.


Fair enough. Wait 'til the next time someone's slagging Biffy Clyro on here and we'll see...  :Wink: 




> It's just very bland that's all.


Yes, yes it is. So you say that you don't like his music because it's bland. That sounds like a justification to me. Well done!




> I also don't buy into the whole "the fact he is Scottish helps" mentality. Travis are Scottish and I can't stand them.


Yep, I don't get that either.

----------


## Liz

Crikey Metalattakk why on earth do you have analyse why you like certain music? :: 

I just like what sounds good to me and of course we are all going to have different tastes.

I have an eclectic taste in music and don't think why but just enjoy and certainly don't feel like I have to justify this to anyone.

----------


## butterfly

[quote=Liz;568700]Crikey Metalattakk why on earth do you have analyse why you like certain music? :: 

Maybe he is doing a Creamola Research! ::  ::

----------


## Nvidi4

> Wifie, I'm not saying you shouldn't listen to what you like. I'm just asking you (and anyone else) to justify _why_ they like it.
> 
> What's so good about it?


HERE!!!!!!! You remind me of whatshisname in the film The Devils Advocate...... ::

----------


## Liz

[quote=butterfly;568709]


> Crikey Metalattakk why on earth do you have analyse why you like certain music?
> 
> Maybe he is doing a Creamola Research!


Ha ha. Maybe. ::

----------


## PartChimp

I think he sounds like Rab C Nesbitt after a good few peeves lol!
I really find it hard to hear what he's sayin half e time, not my cuppa tea at all!

----------


## Bazeye

Never heard of him til Glastonbury, but did a good stint. quite impressed.

----------


## buggyracer

Yes, yes it is. So you say that you don't like his music because it's bland. That sounds like a justification to me. Well done!


Yep, I don't get that either.[/quote]


whats not to get? im patriotic, i like his music i discovered hes scottish i liked it a bit more due to the fact im patriotic.  ::

----------


## loganbiffy

> Fair enough. Wait 'til the next time someone's slagging Biffy Clyro on here and we'll see...



Haha, slag away my friend. Good times..... :Wink:

----------


## celtic1888

After reading all of this, metal, it would be wise if you just let it go!
What is it to you if folk like Paulo?! Its their choise! 
Why don't you tell _us_ what you like for a change so we can interrrogate you with 50 question!

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

For a pop artist, there's a significantly improved amount of attention given to the instrumentation, sounds and arrangements in Paolo's music compared to other so-called pop stars of a similar ilk. A poster pin-up, perhaps, but he's a genuinely nice guy, and is looking a lot better since he stopped the drugs. I don't particularly enjoy his music but I wish him well. He is also a dab hand at wrapping up a bag of chips.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> After reading all of this, metal, it would be wise if you just let it go!
> What is it to you if folk like Paulo?! Its their choise! 
> Why don't you tell _us_ what you like for a change so we can interrrogate you with 50 question!


Am quite fond of obscure, german speed-metal, too.

----------


## buggyracer

> For a pop artist, there's a significantly improved amount of attention given to the instrumentation, sounds and arrangements in Paolo's music compared to other so-called pop stars of a similar ilk. A poster pin-up, perhaps, but he's a genuinely nice guy, and is looking a lot better since he stopped the drugs. I don't particularly enjoy his music but I wish him well. He is also a dab hand at wrapping up a bag of chips.


 
one of the tabs had it he was puffing away on something funny recently at a festival just past  :Wink:  ::

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> one of the tabs had it he was puffing away on something funny recently at a festival just past


That wasn't quite what I meant.

----------


## Metalattakk

> What is it to you if folk like Paulo?! Its their choise!


Yes! It is!




> Why don't you tell _us_ what you like for a change so we can interrrogate you with 50 question!


I am currently particularly fond of the new album by Crucified Barbara. I await your 50 question.




> Am quite fond of obscure, german speed-metal, too.


Obscure German *power*-metal, if you please.  :Wink:

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Apart from the obvious ones like Gamma Ray and Helloween, I've always been partial to a bit of Heaven's Gate and Human Fortress. A possible collaboration with Nutini would be, well, interesting...

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> I am currently particularly fond of the new album by Crucified Barbara.


They're no Vixen, but am a sucker for any blond female band from Sweden (ABBA not included).

----------


## buggyracer

> That wasn't quite what I meant.


 
i know what you meant  :Wink:   ::

----------


## scorrie

> Wifie, I'm not saying you shouldn't listen to what you like. I'm just asking you (and anyone else) to justify _why_ they like it.
> 
> What's so good about it?


According to a website it is so good because:-

"'Sunny Side Up' is a richly idiosyncratic, passionate and uplifting musical journey that sounds so organic and timeless it could have been hewn from the hills. From the exuberant ragtime of 'Pencil Full Of Lead' to the rolling soul of 'Coming Up Easy', the heart-tearing Stax balladeering of first single 'Candy' to the joyous folky singalong 'Simple Things', it marks Paolo's emergence as a truly individual artist, following his own wayward yet inspirationally musical path."

Mind you, the website was Paolonutini.com so there may be a wee bias going on!!

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> Turnin tables Metal - why the Chris de Burgh ref?


 
Coz Chris de Burgh is generally associated with dire music

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

I saw Paulo at TITP 2 years ago & Im sorry to say he was poor, he sounded as if he was out his nut that day- out of tune & many turned away to go elsewhere disappointed . His new music isnt for me, but I did like his song about new shoes & Jenny dont be hasty, the rest was average

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> Yes! It is!
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently particularly fond of the new album by Crucified Barbara. I await your 50 question.
> 
> 
> 
> Obscure German *power*-metal, if you please.


German power metal?I thought they were Swedish,in fact i know they're Swedish.Been a big fan of Scandanavian rock/metal/goth/symphonic bands for years.
Like Mia Coldheart's voice although she's a bit of a letdown live.
Some excellent riffs but as is typical of the genre its becoming increasingly hard to be original and imho CB dont offer anything special,best selling point is the fact they are "4 hot rock chicks" and will never run out of male metal fans.

----------


## Metalattakk

The power-metal quote was in reference to pepsi's comment regarding my overall musical taste - at least that's how I took it.

I know fine that CB are nothing like power/speed metal. I class their new album as pure, out and out heavy metal, but many would disagree. It seems that before long every single new metal band will have its own niche genre to be pigeon-holed into.

What is not in doubt (as far as I'm concerned) is that "'Til Death Us Do Party" is a great album.

----------


## Anne x

Paolo Nutini on j ross next friday

----------


## butterfly

> Paolo Nutini on j ross next friday


 
Wilna miss at then. :Wink:

----------

